# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Στερεά/Κεντρική Ελλάδα/Εύβοια > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Ναυπάκτου >  Κόμβος Acinonyx

## Acinonyx

Θα ήθελα να στήσω ένα κόμβο στη Ναυπακτο.

Το σημείο που βρίσκομαι είναι πολύ καλό και θα μπορούσα (αν υπάρχουν οι προυποθέσεις) να ενώσω το Αίγιο με το Ριο.

Μπρούμε να κανονίσουμε ένα meeting κάποια στιγμή;

----------


## tyfeonas

απελπιστικες με την κατασταση στην αθηνα και μετακομιζεις τον κομβο σου?  ::

----------


## Vigor

Εύγε Acinonyx.

Κάποια στιγμή πρέπει όλοι να μάθουν την αξία της αποκέντρωσης και την παροχή βοήθειας στην ανάπτυξη των περιοχών εκτός Αθήνας.

----------


## Acinonyx

Χεχεχεχε...

Κατσε να δούμε αν το βλέπει κανένας γιατί το forum αυτό είναι νεκρο εδώ και καιρό..

----------


## Netfinity

[off topic] Δεν το πιστεύω ότι έχεις σχέσεις με την Ναύπακτο! [/off topic]

Αν μπορέσω να βοηθήσω, ευχαρίστως παίδες! Δυστυχώς, δεν έχω όμως καλή θέα..

----------


## yian_ifaistos

> Θα ήθελα να στήσω ένα κόμβο στη Ναυπακτο.
> 
> Το σημείο που βρίσκομαι είναι πολύ καλό και θα μπορούσα (αν υπάρχουν οι προυποθέσεις) να ενώσω το Αίγιο με το Ριο.
> 
> Μπρούμε να κανονίσουμε ένα meeting κάποια στιγμή;


Τα παιδιά από Ναύπακτο δεν γνωρίζω εαν έχουν δει το post σου, αλλά εαν θελήσεις να το προχωρήσεις πες μου μιας και είμαι μέλος του patras.w.n. 

Αλήθεια στο Αίγιο έχουμε εκδήλωση ενδιαφέροντος? 
Θα μπορούσε να γίνει το ζικ - ζακ που λες, εμείς ως p.w.n. έχουμε κάποιους κόμβους προς το ρίο που βλέπουν Ναύπακτο ... 
Για να δούμε...

----------


## Venox

Τα παιδιά από την Ναύπακτο μόλις είδαν το μήνυμα! Ότι και αν θέλετε Acinonyx ξέρεις που και πως μπορείς να με βρείς...

Πάντως το NWN βρίσκεται σε φάση σοβαρής επαναδιοργάνωσης!

----------


## sf1n4k1

γεια..μιας κ ειναι το 1ο μου post 

ναυπακτο βλεπω καθαρά κ εχω σπιτι στο ριο ψηλα κ ολας..αν εισαι για linkaki το κανονιζουμε το meeting οποτε ερθεις στα μερη μας..κ λινκαρουμε κ εμεις το ριο με πατρα κ μετα κοιταμε για Αιγιο.. ::

----------

